# Ottawa Photographer



## photographer13 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have added a portion to my website for commercial photography. It seems like I am the only <a href="http://www.couvrette-photography.on.ca/">Ottawa photographer</a> that does this kind of work.


----------



## Nikon Norm (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh really.........


----------



## Couvrette (Nov 11, 2010)

How very odd that someone posted the above post with a link to my
account...perhaps a long lost assistant...who knows?:lmao:
In any event...the post is kinda misleading...of course there are lots of commercial shooters in Ottawa.

What he might have said is that we may well be one of  the most versatile studios in the city. Take a look at my new site and see for yourself.

Ottawa Commercial Photographer Paul Couvrette


----------



## midnightphotograhy (Jan 9, 2011)

/\ nice site!!


----------



## mwesley (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had the pleasure of working with Paul -- his work is fantastic!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 13, 2011)

You have one the only studios left in the city. I had the pleasure of using Paul's studio for a commercial shoot a couple of years ago, he offered up his staff to help out and allowed me to send images from his computer to the clients out of town for approval.  First class business.


----------

